# mctest fails to install



## Seeker (Dec 22, 2012)

I've recompiled the whole world -> 9.0-RELEASE-p5
But *mctest*, isn't in base, so I've tried to build and install only it:


```
# cd /usr/src/tools/tools/mctest
# /usr/bin/make clean && /usr/bin/make obj && /usr/bin/make depend && /usr/bin/make && /usr/bin/make install && /usr/bin/make clean
rm -f mctest mctest.o mctest.1.gz mctest.1.cat.gz
/usr/obj/usr/src/tools/tools/mctest created for /usr/src/tools/tools/mctest
rm -f .depend
mkdep -f .depend -a      /usr/src/tools/tools/mctest/mctest.cc
echo mctest: /usr/lib/libc.a /usr/lib/libpthread.a >> .depend
echo mctest: /usr/lib/libstdc++.a >> .depend
c++ -O2 -pipe -march=prescott -fstack-protector -c /usr/src/tools/tools/mctest/mctest.cc
c++ -O2 -pipe -march=prescott -fstack-protector  -o mctest mctest.o -lpthread
gzip -cn /usr/src/tools/tools/mctest/mctest.1 > mctest.1.gz
[color="DarkRed"][B]install -s -o root -g wheel -m 555   mctest
usage: install [-bCcMpSsv] [-B suffix] [-f flags] [-g group] [-m mode]
               [-o owner] file1 file2
       install [-bCcMpSsv] [-B suffix] [-f flags] [-g group] [-m mode]
               [-o owner] file1 ... fileN directory
       install -d [-v] [-g group] [-m mode] [-o owner] directory ...
*** Error code 64[/B][/color]

Stop in /usr/src/tools/tools/mctest.
```
*Built binary*, fails to install, as install is incorrectly used.


----------

